# vidcontrol: getting active vty: Inappropriate ioctl for device



## balanga (Feb 20, 2016)

I just googled the above title and got posts from 2007 which don't seem to be much use to me...

I have just installed FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE on Thinkpad T61 and get this error msg when running vidcontrol at a console (no X). Any suggestions as to how to find what video modes my graphics chip supports?

I'm using an NVIDIA G86 [QUADRO NVS 140M].


----------



## Crest (Feb 22, 2016)

At the moment vidcontrol only supports setting resolutions with syscons. You can list all detected resolutions on a syscons video console with:

```
vidcontrol -i mode
```


----------

